# Erfahrungsbericht La Palma und La Gomera



## soeckel (29. Dezember 2009)

Servus!

Da ja hier die kalte Jahreszeit viele in wärmere Gefilde vertreiben wird, will ich kurz meine Erfahrungen zu La Palma und La Gomera vom Oktober 2009 zum besten geben und ein paar Fragen beantworten die ich mir bei der Urlaubsvorbereitung auch gestellt habe.
*
Leihrad?
Fahrradmitnahme im Flieger?
Wohnen?
Auto?
Trails (auch einfachere)?
Alternativprogramm?
*
Randbedingungen: Günstig, Ruhig, Flexibel (Palma - Gomera - Flughafen Teneriffa), Wander- und Bike-Mix  

*
Eigenes Rad oder Leihbike?*
Je nach Tarif der Bike-Verleiher und Fluggesellschaften kann man sich leicht ausrechnen ab wann es sich finanziell lohnt den Transport zu wagen.
Condor kostet hin und zurück 50 Euro. Dafür kann man höchstens drei Tage ein anständiges Fully ausleihen.
Leihen spart dafür natürlich einiges an Stress beim Transport. Mir war es aber den Stress wert, da ich gern mein eigenes gewohntes Radl unterm Hintern hab und bei drei Wochen wäre es mir anders auch zu teuer.
*
Nur wie bring ich mein Rad sicher im Flieger unter?*
Transportkoffer wäre wohl das Mittel der Wahl zur Fahrradmitnahme. Nur mit einem kleinen Geldbeutel, mini Mietwagen, Fährtransfers und 2 Rucksäcken pro Person hat sich nun auf jeden Fall diese Lösung bewährt:





Nur noch Pedale runter, Lenker gerade und ab in den Flieger.

Vorteil:
Fahren (zum Zug, zur S-Bahn, zur Fähre, über die Strandpromenade von Los Christianos ) möglich
Gepäckpersonal kann das Zeug schieben und behandelt es, als Fahrrad erkannt, hoffentlich pfleglich
Heizungsisolierung kann man im Auto zum verpacken/stapeln der Räder nutzen
Nachteil:

Exponierte Bauteil (Schaltwerk, Bremshebel, Bremsscheiben) nicht gut geschützt
Ergebnis:

Kratzer an der Gabelkrone (schlampig von mir abgeklebt) und leicht verbogenes Schaltauge (ohne Probleme zurückgebogen)
*
Wo und wie wohnen?*

La Palma:
Die einhellige Meinung hier im Forum scheint nach meiner Recherche, Westen in der Nähre Los Llanos, zu sein. Je nach Anforderung an die Unterkunft - bei mir ruhig, abgeschieden und günstig - muss man sich dann weiter von Los Llanos entfernen. Dem romantischen Paarurlauber mit Lust auf Meerblick empfehle ich auf jeden Fall das Casa Naranja bei Tijarafe.




Spanienuntypisch sehr angenehmes Bett und wie zu sehen ebenfalls sehr angenehmer Ausblick. Der Tourstart Richtung Roque und dessen Westflanke kann direkt von der Haustür oder von der 100m höher gelegenen Hauptstraße begonnen werden. Nach Los Llanos oder zum Strand in Puerto Tazacorte sollte man aber das Auto bemühen. 

La Gomera:
Wir haben hier in El Guro im Valle Gran Rey gewohnt, einem verschlafenen etwas esoterischen Nest voller deutscher "Aussteiger" ca 2km entfernt von den Hotelburgen am Strand. 
Bis auf die 140 Stufen vom Parkplatz an der Hauptstraße hoch zur Haustür sehr schön. Für Touren, außer zum Wandern, muss man aber immer erst ca 800hm aus dem Tal heraus strampeln. Oben an der Kreuzung "aparta caminos" angekommen hat man dann ausreichend Möglichkeiten sich ein paar Tage mit Trail-Erkundungen zu Vergnügen. Wer auf die Abfahrt bis quasi vor die Haustüre, über die Straße oder die verschärfte Variante über das Hochplateau, verzichtet, kann oben sein Auto auch gut parken. Ein Mietwagen ist wie auf La Palma für weitläufigerer Erkundungen der Insel sowieso ratsam. Was uns gleich zur nächsten Frage bzw. ihre Antwort bringt.
*
Brauch ich einen Mietwagen?*
Nicht zwingend, es gibt auch Alternativen. Wer aber nicht gerade mit Alpencrossgepäck die Insel ohne feste Unterkunft erkundet hat mit Auto einfach einen größeren Aktionsradius. Vorallem die kleinen Badebuchten im Nordwesten La Palmas lohnen so einen kurzen Abstecher. Der ökologische Fußabdruck leidet dann zwar etwas , wer aber so weit fliegt dürfte dies verkraften können. Und überhaupt is man ja im Urlaub.
Beim ersten Ferienhaus, Case Naranja, war der Mietwagen der Firma AVA eh obligatorisch da es ja mitten in der Pampa lag. Sogar ein Fahrradträger war dabei...




Dem will man sein Radl jedoch nicht anvertrauen. Gepasst hätte es sowieso nicht. Zwei Räder plus Rucksäcke und Personen passen aber noch gut in einen Renault Clio. Wer einen Fahrradträger bestellt kann aber auch Glück haben wie wir auf Gomera und ein kostenloses Upgrade des Autos bekommen falls kein Träger mehr über ist. Wir hatten dort dann einen Opel Astra von Cicar. Tendenziell würde ich aber kleinere Autos bevorzugen. Die passen besser zu den Anforderungen kanarischer Straßen die eher nach kleinem Wendekreis als Geradeauslauf verlangen.
*
Welche Trails muss und welche kann man fahren?*
Zu La Palma hat fatz hier sehr ausführlich ein paar wichtige Trails beschrieben. Danke an dieser Stelle für die hilfreiche Auflistung. Der Rest des Threads enthält auch noch diverse Tipps nicht nur zu Touren. Nachfolgend schreib ich mal nur ein paar Anmerkungen zu fatzs Auflistung und noch den einen oder anderen nicht aufgelisteten Trail:


PR LP 15


			
				fatz schrieb:
			
		

> ueber den hoyo de la sima bis rechts der
> prlp15 runtergeht. runter (erst piste dann stellenweise s2-3) bis er auf
> die von der alten muellkippe (P.I.R.S.) kommende piste erreicht und
> weiter auf dieser nach rechts (vergl. tour 11 aus buch). unbedingt auf
> ...


Also wir haben den Abzweig glaub ich gleich richtig erwischt. War dann aber eher mehr S2, vorallem wegen der vielen rutschigen Nadeln und meine Freundin musste oft schieben. Unten auf einem Lavasandfeld wo von rechts wieder ein Trail einmündet (der Traileinstieg von fatz?) wurde es wieder flowiger. Dann wars aber auch gleich vorbei.


PR LP 14 und SL EP 101


			
				fatz schrieb:
			
		

> weiter ueber die strasse zum el pilar. runter
> ueber wanderweg prlp14 (einstieg direkt am zeltplatz. einfach die
> mulde mittendurch entlang. der wegweiser an der strasse zeigt
> zu weit nach links) oben s2 stellen s2-3, zur strasse
> ...


Sollte der Trail s1 aus dem Führer der SL EP 101 sein dann habe ich den Flow schon gefunden, hatte jedoch meine Freundin nicht dabei. Für mich wars eigentlich sogar der beste weil flowigste Trail den ich jedem hiermit ans Herz legen will.


PR LP 18 und 18.1
Oben schön flowig (S1 - S2). Nach unten hin dann wieder eher holprig bis verblockt (S2, stellenweise S3). Leider etwas feucht. Ostseite halt.
Parken kann man gut bei Montaña de la Breña und dann über die LP-301 hochtreten.


PR LP 11, 12 und 12.2
Als Verlängerung des Helikopter-Trails (S2 evlt auch mal bisserl schwerer mit Bergaufpassagen) direkt nach Tijarafe. Dort kurz rechts durchs Dorf und dann den LP 12.2 bergab bis zur Piratenbucht. S2 mit S3 Stellen. Unten ähnlich wie der Zick-Zack-Trail nach Puerto Tazacorte.




Wer Glück hat kann sich unten von einem Privat-Shuttle aufsammeln lassen. Sonst heißt es 600hm Teerstraße bis hoch zur LP1.



Roque - Puerto Tazacorte
Eins vorweg zur Frage, darf man da fahren? Soweit ich das sehe verläuft der GR131 immer außerhalb des Nationalparks und ist damit nicht vom Bikeverbot betroffen. Am Einstieg steht aber die Standard Nationalparktafel die ja ein Bikeverbot beinhaltet. Gefahren wird dort auf jeden Fall. Warum ist auch klar




Bis auf die paar Bergaufstücke im oberen Teil in einem Rutsch runter auf Null. Traumhafte Kulisse. Mal schwer (S3 ein paar Stellen S4), mal flowig. Vorallem im Mittelteil bis zum Torre eher S1-S2. Dann wieder verblockter bis zum Meer (mal S2, mal S3). Schön, aber auch schön anstrengend. Wie fast immer in La Palam auch sehr einsam. Zumindest Ende Oktober bis zum Torre keine Menschenseele unterwegs.

Zu Gomera. Leider habe ich grad keine Karte da. Hier also nur kurz ein paar vage Beschreibungen. Genauer sind aber die Tracks von Stunzi die man auch gut auf einer Karte nachvollziehen kann.


Roque Cano
Von Osten her runter zum Roque Cano und daran vorbei direkt ins Vallehermoso. S2 mit S3 und S1 Stellen. Laut Stunzi wohl ein Holy-Trail. Für mich irgendwie nicht. Unten raus zu viel Geschüttel, aber trotzdem immer noch ein super Trail.
Von den Chorros de Epina ins Vallehermoso
Von den Chorros de Epina ein Stück nach Norden und dann rechts bergab dem markierten Wandeweg folgen. Der spuckt einen direkt in Vallehermoso aus. S2 mit leichtern Stücken.
Von Epina nach Tazo
In Epina irgendwie rechts haltend durchs Dorf (wir haben uns etwas verhaut). Dann viel bergauf bergab auf markiertem Weg Richtung Tazo. Erst nach etwas Schinderei geht der Trail direkt Richtung Tazo nur noch bergab. Ab da auch ziemlich flowig. S1 mit S2 Stellen. Evtl lohnt es sich die Piste oberhalb zu nehmen und erst später in den Trail einzusteigen. 
Königsweg ins Valle Gran Rey
Bergab nach Arure in der scharfen Linkskurve geradeaus. Dann immer dem Wanderweg folgen. Auf der Hochebene einmaliger Blick aber ziemlich verblockt bei geringem Gefälle (S2). Dann zum Schluß sehr steile, stellenweise seht veblockte Serpentinen nach la Calera runter. S3 mit S4 Stellen. 

Auf jeden Fall massig schöne, aber eher verblockte Trails. Für die fahrtechnisch nicht ganz so versierte Begleitung meist etwas zu anspruchsvoll. Darum eine berechtigte Frage.

*
Was macht mein Partner/meine Partnerin den ganzen Tag außer Sonnen?*
Wie oben schon geschrieben gibt es auf La Palma und La Gomera wenig zwischen Piste und Trails auf S2 Niveau. Sanfte Waldpfade wie bei uns sind dort eher selten. Die meisten Wanderwege sind entweder steil, veblockt und/oder rutschig sind. Meine Freundin war schon viel am Schieben. Sie nimmt das aber alles eher sportlich und steigt bergab viel lieber ab als über die Piste Höhenmeter zu vernichten. Ich war aber doch etwas enttäuscht das ich für sie nicht den passenden Traumtrail finden konnte.
Wer jedoch nicht strikt auf das MTB festgelegt ist kann auch beim Wandern Spaß haben. Bei uns war einfach nur jeden zweiten Tag Radln angesagt. Und weil ich ganz brav war wurde ich von meiner Begleitung auch mal geshuttelt .

*
Welchen Führer brauch ich?*
Dank dem Forum braucht man eigentlich nur eine gute Karte und etwas Fantasie und Pioniergeist. Für La Palama hatte ich die Freytag und Berndt. Fand ich bis auf ein paar nicht auffindbare rot gestrichelte Wege ganz gut. In Gomera war ich mit der Kompass unterwegs. Die ist zwar ziemlich detailliert aber leider fehlen die Nummern der Wanderwege. Weiß aber nicht ob es da eine Alternative gibt.

Hoffe es hilft euch ein bisserl. Einen guten Rutsch und viel Spaß auf den Kanaren!


----------



## tanteandi (29. Dezember 2009)

...ja schönes Ding - liest sich gut- danke!!!

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke!!


----------



## simplesaiman (30. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2009)

Zu Gomera gibt es von mir einige Tacks bei www.gpsies.de

diese hatte ich hier auch in den entsprechenden La Gomera Thread verlinkt.
Inzwischen sind diese auch von mir in OSM eingearbeitet mit passenden mtb:scale Einstufungen (S-Skala).

Gomera ist schon eine Nummer härter.
Man muss Holzstufen lieben. 
Es ist eine gute Vorbereitung auf Madeira. 

Den Cedro-Trail seid ihr nicht gefahren?







Ich habe mal 3 Beispiel-Bilder zu diesen Trail eingestellt. (von links nach rechts: S1, S2 und eine leichte S3-Stelle)

In Gomera holt man sich im Tourismusbüro (z.B. in La Playa, Valle Gran Rey) eine recht gute kostenlose Papierkarte.
Für Garmin gibt es die kostenlose Topo Hispania 
Für den PC und Raster-GPS-Geräte, wie den Aventura gibt es ebenfalls kostenlose Topokarten vom span. ECWP-Server.
Diese sind besser als die Kompasskarten.


----------



## soeckel (31. Dezember 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Zu Gomera gibt es von mir einige Tacks bei www.gpsies.de
> 
> diese hatte ich hier auch in den entsprechenden La Gomera Thread verlinkt.
> Inzwischen sind diese auch von mir in OSM eingearbeitet mit passenden mtb:scale Einstufungen (S-Skala).
> ...



Super Sache mit OSM! Muss ich mir mal anschaun, vorallem die Sache mit der Bewertung. Hab mich aber im Vorfeld bei der Tourensuche auf La Palma konzentriert da wir nur 7 Tage Gomera hatten. Davon war ich auch nur einen Tag allein unterwegs und damit frei für schwierige Trails. Der Cedro Trail hat dann leider nicht in meine Ich-kombinier-alles-Vallehermoso-ValleGranRey-Runde gepasst. Schaut aber lecker aus. Würde jedoch sagen, dass auf dem ersten Bild eher von S2 auszugehen ist. Bei S1 sind nicht mal flache Treppen erlaubt, oder?


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2009)

Ob bei S1 keine Stufen sein dÃ¼rfen, keine Ahnung.
Der Biker, mit GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger hat uns an Garajonay angesprochen. man sollte Leute nie nach ihren Bike beurteilen, der Typ ist spitze gefahren. 

im MÃ¤rz geht es fÃ¼r mich wieder mal nach La Palma, meiner Lieblingsinsel.
Da gehr ich wie immer Ã¼ber www.bikenfun.de, es fehlt nur noch der Flug.

Hast du deine Tracks irgendwo eingestellt?
Oder verlinke sie einfach hier, dann kann man es sich mal anschauen.

fÃ¤hrt eigentlich wieder die FÃ¤hre bis ins Valle Gran Rey?
Wir hatten deswegen einen Leihwagen, (19,- fÃ¼r einen Skoda Fabia Kombi bei http://www.grupopinero.com/de/Tarifas.asp. Das Teil fuhr, mehr nicht dazu ).
Wenn die FÃ¤hre wieder geht, ist es gÃ¼nstiger sich mit den Taxi fÃ¼r etwa 10 â¬ bis Arure shutteln zu lassen, dann kann man auch ins Tal abfahren.
Das war der Grund warum ich keiner der geplanten trails nach Valle Gran Rey abgefahren bin. Das Auto stand meist in Arure und einer muss es runter fahren.

Ray


----------



## soeckel (4. Januar 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du deine Tracks irgendwo eingestellt?
> Oder verlinke sie einfach hier, dann kann man es sich mal anschauen.
> 
> fährt eigentlich wieder die Fähre bis ins Valle Gran Rey?...


Tracks gibt es mangels GPS nicht. Bin eher der Papierkartentyp.
Aktuelle Infos zur Fähre hab ich auch keine, da wir immer mit dem Auto unterwegs waren. Der Benchi Express sollte aber fahren.


----------



## cantuccini (12. Januar 2010)

@ rayc:
Hab mir Deine Tracks auf GPSies von Gomera runtergeladen und bin sie letzte Woche auch grossteils (zwar anders kombiniert) gefahren - waren nicht unbedingt leicht aber perfekt! Die anderen die ich probierte waren im Wesentlichen schlechter - die Auswahl betrifft also scheinbar wirklich die besseren. 
Einizg bei der Benijigua-Runde kann man oben noch entlang der Strasse den Trail ganz gut fahren.
Besten Dank nochmal!


----------



## re lax (9. Februar 2010)

[*]Roque - Puerto Tazacorte

Hi,
läuft die Abfahrt immer genau über den GR 131, habe noch keine gps Daten hierzu gefunden, außer ab Torre del Time und da weicht die Route vom 131 ab?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (14. Mai 2015)

Bin vom 22.05. bis zum 05.06. auf Gomera / Valle Gran Rey. Ist sonst noch jenand da der gerne ein wenig fahren möchte? Mein Mitfahrerin ist leider ausgefallen. Alles Weitere bitte über PN.


----------

